# Eco-Complete Cichlid sand



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if this stuff is any good? Any good places to order 140 lbs of this stuff without paying same as cost for shipping?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard its good, but never tried it. I never ship substrate, just trade fish for it at LFS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

It raises the pH, so I guess that means its good.  I have it in my Malawi tank....it looks nice, though I wish I had gone with something all black. I have no idea where you can order it though....sorry!


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

If you reside in Michigan. Janes Pet Store in Dearborn Heights has it. Only LFS around Metro area that has it...


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

your going to pay about the same if not more for shipping. Would cheaper to pick it up locally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree ^^. And if none of the LFS in your area carry it, ask if one of them can order it for you. Thats what I had to do at mine.


----------

